# Whole home over coax



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

I currently have 3 DVRs connected using whole home DVR (2 hr-24s and a hr-20 700) over Ethernet. Lately the playback for remote shows has been choppy. I'm wondering what equipment I would need to use the coax connections instead.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Are you on a swm setup now? If so then all u need is a deca attached at the Hr20 and a CCK to put them all on internet.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes I am on swm now. I know what the deca is. Not sure about the other. Do I just call Dtv and order those?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

This:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=decabb1r0&d=directv-cinema-connection-kit-(decabb1r0)


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool. So will that handle connecting to my Ethernet network and the hr20 or do I need another deca for the hr20? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

bgottschalk said:


> Yes I am on swm now. I know what the deca is. Not sure about the other. Do I just call Dtv and order those?


That would depend on the price they quote you and your technical ability. If the price is high and you can DIY then may be cheaper to order parts from Ebay.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

bgottschalk said:


> Cool. So will that handle connecting to my Ethernet network and the hr20 or do I need another deca for the hr20? Sorry for all the questions.


You need a DECA adapter to connect the HR20 to the DECA network. The CCK connects that network to the internet (your router).


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks all! Looks like for around $25, I can get both on e-bay. Doesn't look too hard...

Not sure if it's really my network or my DVRs fruiting out. But this would eliminate the network.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If you have an older SWM, you may need a bandstop filter at its output (to keep the SWM signal from overloading the SWM). You may also need to replace any splitters which DO NOT have green labels.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> If you have an older SWM, you may need a bandstop filter at its output (to keep the SWM signal from overloading the SWM). You may also need to replace any splitters which DO NOT have green labels.


So I have an swm3 (I believe) dish and a 4 way splitter with a green label (msplit 4r1-03). I do have another question. I've looked at some wiring diagrams and it looks like the bb deca is usually connected to the red port on the splitter (where I have my power inserter now). Does this mean that I don't need my power inserter any more or can I just connect the bb deca to another free (non red) output on the splitter?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You do need the power inserter. If you place it between the LNB and the splitter, then it doesn't matter what you connect to the red port on the splitter. If you place it after the splitter, then the power inserter must be connected to the red port and the bb deca can go on another port.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

carl6 said:


> You do need the power inserter. If you place it between the LNB and the splitter, then it doesn't matter what you connect to the red port on the splitter. If you place it after the splitter, then the power inserter must be connected to the red port and the bb deca can go on another port.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Got my cck from eBay and installed. 2 out of 3 receivers now using deca. 

Just waiting on my other deca for the hr20. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

would be interesting to know if you solved : "Lately the playback for remote shows has been choppy." ?


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> would be interesting to know if you solved : "Lately the playback for remote shows has been choppy." ?


That's the plan. However most of the issue was playing shows from the hr20 so that test will have to wait till I get my extra deca. I'll try playing between the hr24's and let you know - but that was more hit or miss in the past.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Hr24 to hr24 ok so far. Amazingly I watched a half hour cake boss (hd) from the hr20 to one of the hr24s and had no issues. That's one in the past my daughter has been unable to watch. Strange since the traffic from the hr20 would still be going over the network to get to the deca and the hr24. I'll try some more.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Got the extra deca today. Not sure if it is the deca setup or all the reboots to get it working, but the issues seem to have cleared up for now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bgottschalk;3170636 said:


> Got the extra deca today. Not sure if it is the deca setup or all the reboots to get it working, but the issues seem to have cleared up for now.


I don't mind. I'll take the credit. 

- Merg


----------

